# Shostakovich and Holiday Music: A Conspiracy Theory



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Shostakovich had a secret liking for holiday music...

(The first few bars, and whenever it returns again in the Prelude: )





(At the excerpt, 2:43: )





(Perhaps not even that secretive...)





Any more suspicious "quotes" of similar things?


----------

